# A study on the 368 and 378 tritypes [Excerpts]



## lolalalah

I got hooked on the subject of tritypes some time ago, more specifically the 368 (my tritype), and recently got to observe the 378 (the ‘triple assertive’) better.

My best friend is the 3-7-8 sp/sx type. Which is funny, since she is entp, supposedly sharing RDJr's mbti and enneagram type (the resemblance is striking!), and she despises RDJr (this gives me great joke material). 

However, the reason I started to do a little research on 378 was not because my friend is it, but because the two of us have lots of similarities regarding our behaviours, although our personalities are clearly not alike. I am 368, and she is 378, so in this post we (I? ) are going to see highlighted a few of the differences, but also some parallels drawn between the two tritypes.

For this I have found someone from [SUB]the16types[/SUB] was kind enough to share parts of K.Fauvre's research on the topic, which I am thankful for. So here it is:



Katherine Fauvre Consulting said:


> I am regularly asked…
> Which Tritype is more aggressive and assertive, the 378 or the 368? [*...*]





Katherine Fauvre Consulting said:


> It has long been thought that the 378 is the most assertive Tritype because the 3, 7 and 8 are the assertive type in the triad in which they reside. The 3 is the assertive heart type, the 7 is the assertive head type and the 8 is the assertive gut type.
> And to a large degree this is true... however... the 368 is actually more aggressive than the 378, but why... ?
> 
> This is a great question because both of these Tritypes are assertive. In general terms, the definition of aggressive is usually equated with being combative, angry and quarrelsome whereas assertive is often defined as being bold or confident in behavior, manner or style.
> 
> Both definitions fit aspects of both Tritypes. *Both the 378 and the 368 are assertive and/or aggressive but in different ways. *
> 
> An important note is that any type can be aggressive just as any type can be intelligent, sad or lonely, etc. What we want to consider is why and how and emotion is over used and how it is used as a defense strategy.
> 
> I love my analogies… in large part because I have found that people learn faster when they understand the archetypal energies of Types, Tritypes and Instinctual Types. If we compare and contrast the ‘Gestalt’ of the energies present, it is easier to see the nuances of type.
> 
> In general terms…
> 
> *The 378s are the politicians, whereas the 368s are those in the Special Forces.
> 
> The 378s are the bombers whereas the 368s are the tanks, and torpedoes.
> 
> The 378s are the lions whereas the 368s are the honey badgers. *
> 
> note: *?*
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _We're a hardcore bunch._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few notes on the breakdown…
> 
> *378: The Mover and Shaker*
> 
> The 378 is a very dynamic combination of Enneagram Types. All 3 deny their emotions in favor of doing. (you don't say)
> 
> The 378s are confident go-getters that enjoy doing big things in a big way. The 3 loves the energy that comes from setting and achieving a goal, the 7 loves the energy that comes from what is new and exciting and the 8 loves the energy that comes from personal empowerment and overcoming obstacles.
> 
> The 3 and 7 are both very positive... The 3 will fake it until they make it and the 7 will reframe a negative past or present with a more positive future.
> 
> And, the 3 and 8 are both highly competitive and want to win… The 3 wants to be seen as the best and a winner, and the 8 wants to have the power to prevail against all odds.
> 
> The 7 and 8 are both very independent and creative types that follow their own drummers. Both do not want limitations. The 7 wants to be the leader of their groups to ensure freedom from boredom and the 8s want to be master and commander of their own life rather than conforming to the limitations of ‘group think’. (sounds like cp 6)
> 
> So, when these types are combined, they have a shared world-view that is focused on being independent, positive, innovative, creative and results-oriented, winners. As such, they are ideally suited to be leaders and are the rainmakers and the captains of industry...
> 
> *368: The Justice Fighter*
> 
> The 368 is also a very dynamic combination of types. And all 3 of these types also deny emotion in favor of doing like the 378. A key difference between the 378 and the 368 is their relationship to authority.
> 
> *The 368s are fierce competitors that seek intensity.* The 3 loves the energy that comes from setting and achieving a goal, the 6 loves the energy that comes from overcoming doubt and proving to themselves that they won’t be paralyzed by fear and anxiety, and the 8 loves the energy that comes from personal empowerment and overcoming obstacles.
> 
> The 6 and 8 both focus on loyalty and justice, and are willing to publicly or privately challenge injustice… The 6 seeks an authority figure that is fair and just and the 8 sees themselves as a justice-maker.
> 
> The 3 and 6 both adjust according to their circumstances... The 3 adapts to manage the expectations of others and to be seen as the ideal person and the 6 adjusts to their situation so as to not be targeted by others or be ‘in trouble’ with others.
> 
> And, the 3 and 8 are both highly competitive and want to win… The 3 wants to be seen as the best and a winner, and the 8 wants to have the power to prevail against all odds.
> 
> So, when these types are combined, they have a shared world-view that is focused on being loyal, determined, protective, security-driven and results-oriented winners that seek to ensure justice. As such, they are ideally suited to be the guardians of justice.
> 
> Special note:
> 
> When the 6 and 8 are combined in a Tritype the 6 becomes counter-phobic (cp).
> So when you have the assertive 3 and assertive 8 combined with the counter-phobic 6 you have the most intense, single-minded, fiercely competitive, and protective, Tritype. *They often warn others of hazards or work in fields that specialize in work that requires tracking risks and developing mind over matter. Because the 6 is cp6, they do not appear to be fearful themselves and are often in careers such as the military, law enforcement or information-security.
> 
> The 7 in the 378 Tritype brings more autonomy, vision and a lighter touch than we will see in the 368. The focused intensity of the cp6 in the 368 Tritype has a militant type of intensity. So, the 378s by comparison are more political, and as such, are natural leaders and innovators whereas the 368s are more loyal and dutiful and as such are better enforcers of justice.*


_via Chae's Triple Assertive Thread_​
Sounds a lot like this is meant to describe my best friend and I. 


* *




Parting notes? (sorry, I couldn’t help it x):










[SUB]*Beware of us badass cp sixes. *[/SUB]


----------



## JeremiahCrouse

This has been very informative. I did a regular enneagram test recently and got high 3 (as usual), 8 (as usual), and 6 (new?), so i assumed my tritype would be 368. Took the tritype test hurriedly and got some obscene result that i found hideous. 9s and 5s and whatever nonsense (but of course still high 3 i believe). So after cursing under my breath as i drove home later from work than i like to, (katherine fauvre is a PIG. a PIG.) I saw my fiance off to the car with our little one (so she could go visit her mom) and sat down for a nice bath, started up the infernal test again, and began staring intently at the accursed images.

So yeah i tested as 863, im assuming the 8 took the lead over the 3 because i hated katherine fauvre and decided she was a pig. First off, i still absolutely loathe how she presents the test, as if i cant choose based on my actual current preferences but somehow must decide to view myself as if i have always been the same-- oh fuck you katherine fauvre, go to hell, i used to be a 4 until i wised up, ya asswipe.

All of that said. Seeing what you and she have written here, i feel a good bit better about shifting from 368 to 378. I dont need to be calling people pigs just to embody counterphobia. Philosophically, if you are counterphobic, you are aware of fear-- and that just makes you internally inconsistent. But if i have to do _something_ with my "head", might as well be SEVEN. Worthless confounded thing a head is, i never trust it, but its gotta serve some function after all, eh?

Politics-- HO!


----------

